# Peace in the third age?  Nah....



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2003)

MINAS TIRITH (Gondor News Network) - Thousands of peace activists took to the streets of Minas Tirith and other cities of Middle Earth today to protest what they termed a rush to war with Mordor. 

"We need more time for diplomacy," said a key member of the Middle-Earth Security Council, Saruman the White. "I am not convinced by the evidence presented by my esteemed colleague, Gandalf the Grey, or that the Dark Lord Sauron presents an imminent danger to the peoples of the West." 

Many of the people protesting war in Mordor agreed with Saruman's remarks. "Sauron says he's destroyed his Rings of Mass Destruction (RMD) and that's good enough for me," said one fellow carrying a sign that said "Elrond is a Balrog." Another demonstrator urged, "Give the RMD inspectors more time. There's no reason to rush to any judgment just because Mount Doom is belching lava, the Dark Tower is rebuilt, and Osgiliath has been decimated." A third protester piped up, "I haven't heard a single bit of convincing evidence connecting the Nazgul with Sauron. I think they destroyed Osgiliath on their own initiative without any support from Sauron. Besides, it's understandable they're angry with Gondor. We haven't done nearly as much for the Orcs and Goblins and Easterlings as the Nazgul and Sauron have. It's understandable they throw their support to them. It's our own fault really." 

As the protesters continued their march through the city, they chanted, "No blood for Mount Doom," voicing a common sentiment that the leaders of the Western peoples are really seeking to get their hands on the powerful Mount Doom, where the One Ring of Power was allegedly forged. 

Gandalf the Grey was unavailable for comment. A spokesman said he was in an undisclosed underground location, which sources have revealed is codenamed "Moria."


----------



## Yari (Apr 3, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   

/Yari


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2003)

I hear there was also an official protest lodged by the foreign ambassador of Mordor, The honorable Mr. Wormtongue, denouncing what he termed "inssurrectionist activities" by a unit of the elite 1st Northern Rangers btn.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm thinking you have a lot of time on your hands.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 4, 2003)

Did Saruman speakwith a French accent' ??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I'm thinking you have a lot of time on your hands. *



I didnt write this one...but, yeah, I do.  The joy of working from home.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Did Saruman speakwith a French accent' ?? *




:boing2: :boing2: :boing2: 

Rich, you are the king!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *:boing2: :boing2: :boing2:
> 
> Rich, you are the king! *



Why Thank you Little Lady. Yet, I think I would only classify as a Knight Errant


----------

